

Dyson powers $20M investment into solid-state battery company Sakti3 - mwadams
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/15/dyson-powers-20m-investment-into-solid-state-battery-company-sakti3/

======
knappador
Oh come on HN. This is one of the important incremental techs that bridges the
risky breakthroughs like metal-air cells. EV's. Quit ironing skinny jeans ^^

